# Working line dog movement.



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Thought it might be fun for people to show trotting (and stacked) pics of their working line dogs so people can see the difference between them and the other lines. 

Siren will go first. She is 9 1/2 months old, and 3/4 DDR/1/2 Czech lines. . (This is a free stack, hence the reason that she is over stretched and her right front looks a little "wonky".)


















A couple of "movement" pics. Not the greatest, but...... It IS hard to do this alone, and she rarely trots and rarely has her face off of the ground







. Usually she is going full blast, and that is the only time she isn't sniffing or tracking SOMETHING.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Cool idea for a thread! 

Of course, no real stacked pics - but here is one of Falkor showing his overall structure quite well, except that his feet are hidden by the snow: 

Falkor, at 7 Months:









Like you were saying, hard to get good trotting pictures from the side if you are taking pics on your own - you usually get pics of your dog running after something your threw, or pics of them running back at you! 

But here is a favorite of mine. Falkor at 4 Months. Excuse Mr. Filthy! We had Pine Sap, Mud and Sand happening all at the same time:

Graceful and Balanced:


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Few of Harley stacked
























Gaiting-she's always had very nice movement I think...









Can see her movement working also







Ignore the handlers movement


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Ooooo I like Falkor! I bet he'd look awesome in a full trot.







I think Siren would also look very nice if she got her head out of the mud!







Harley too, beautiful gait.

Great thread idea.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Siren








*edit* photo bucket is wacked out tonight, will add more when I figured out what the **** I did...

Otto is all DDR and 7 months old so most of my movement pictures of him are goofy.


















Morgan is a rescue, she's 7 and believed to be west german working










Luther was also a DDR


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Just for grins, this was Siren at 9 weeks.


"Reverse" free stack.








Trotting.









And another trotting one at 12 weeks.










And at 7 1/2 months. (AGAIN with the "tracking"








)


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow! Siren looks so different from when she was a pup! She is such a beauty!


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

A little blurry


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

Harley has beauuuutiful structure!!!!!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I am no expert, keep that in mind! Kenya is working lines, I believe primarily west German and some east German (pedigree: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/401054.html ). Her father was KKL2 and I don't believe her mother was Koered. She has good hips and is a UKC CH. What I like about her movement is that *to me* it looks fluid and balanced. When she moves, it's like her back remains level and she just floats (unlike the video of Arex where you can see his back doing like a rolling motion). She is not cowhocked at all so I love watching her move from the rear. She does not have the reach and the pretty gait of a show dog, but still I feel her reach in front and rear is balanced, and to me that is more important than the amount of reach, b/c if it's unbalanced it looks bad and is unhealthy. From what I understand, her front reach is not so impressive because she has a steeper shoulder, flat wither. Her gait looks effortless though, like she is just floating over the ground and could do it for hours on end without even panting. My favorite things about Kenya are her hips, the absence of cow-hock in the rear, and basically her neck and head from her wither up (I LOVE her ears and ear set). My least favorite things are poor front feet, flat wither, and steep shoulder.

I would love to know what others think. 

Somewhat stacked

















































Movement


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

From the standard:

Gait
The German Shepherd is a trotting dog. Length and angulation of front and rear legs must be in proper proportion to one another to permit the dog to move the rear leg underneath the body, matching the reach of the rear legs with that of the front legs and at the same time, keeping the topline over the back relatively undisturbed. Any tendency for overangulation of the rear reduces firmness and endurance of the dog and therefore, working capability. Correct body proportions and angulation result in a ground-covering gait which moves close to the ground and conveys the impression of effortless movement. With the head held slightly forward and the tail slightly lifted, the dog trotting evenly and smoothly, we see a softly moving topline which flows without interruption from neck to tail tip.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: KHudakHarley has beauuuutiful structure!!!!!!


Thank you


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

No moving photos of Nike and Vala, but here is Navarre:

Standing naturally from a stand in motion.









Gaiting:









Gaiting at full extension though he is shifting slightly to his right.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Harley is really nice, Trish and I also like the looks of Heist (Vandal's male).


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Lisa, Navarre is very nice!


----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

Here's Carlo...sorry, no trotting pictures...hope to get some this year! <photo taken by Julia and posted with permission>









Here's Taser...<photos taken by Julia and posted with permission>



























Here's Cayman....<photo taken by Julia and posted with permission>. It's an old one. I really need to get a new one of him. No trotting pictures either!









There are some STUNNING working lines posted!!


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Izzy stacked








Izzy gaiting


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Rayne gaiting










Sorta stacked










Stacked but dark...










Impersonating an Ewok...










Stacked/bad angle but not on a rock!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

KC sorta rock stacked










Gaiting sort of (she is turning)










gaiting away










Gaiting the way a Shepherd should be- around sheep not a ring


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

My girl Jetta.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Such beautiful dogs!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Here is a new one from yesterday.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: luvsablesMy girl Jetta.


Wow, I love the condition of this dog!!!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Argos stacked...









Some movement shots...I don't think I have anything at full extension...but here he is gaiting...









Cantering/loping?









Full Speed


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

*drools* All those gorgeous sables! *jealous*


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Lisa,

Gabor said Naverre is a "typish Troll type - especially the head. Really likes him.

I need to go through my fotos. I took a few of Enzo (with Gabor handling- that was priceless) when he got his V, both gaiting and stacked (Gabor's version) at the OG Indy show (ice show).

Emi fotos will be re-taken at the show in MS next month. Isco probably next month - he looks very different from the foto I took in Nov. He now has a working conditioned body.....


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: JKlatskyFull Speed



It's a jack rabbit!!!









Love all the pics!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

> Quote: Gabor said Naverre is a "typish Troll type - especially the head. Really likes him.


Marcia and I often talk about how much he looks like his grandpa. Gabor has good taste.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Look at the size of that head in des-proportion to the body, it's not an optical illusion


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't think anything moves better than many of the working lines and some of the German showlines.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Lisa,

Gabor's comment - he looks just like Drigon.......another Troll gs


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

YES, very very similar.


----------

